# a few more breeders



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi guys, I found a few more sites for Maltese.

http://www.diannespuppypatch.com/

http://www.teacuptreasures.net/photo3.html

http://www.lenoxridge.com/Morkies.html


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think any of them...



Andrea~

Are you sure you don't want to have a puppy shipped..
There are alot of good breeders elsewhere..


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

So shipping a puppy is actually better then actually seeing the puppy yourself and the parents, living conditions, etc? I thought parents, living condition and seeing the puppy is the best bet, I don't know.... I guess I could check out some sites, Do you know of some good ones and no too pricey? thanks


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope - first and third breed mixes, and the second one I didn't even bother opening. Any site that advertises teacups is a red flag - avoid it. I suggest you plan to go to the shows, using the schedule Marj (Lady's Mom) gave you. You'll find quality breeders there.



Don't get discouraged, either. This is a major decision and you're smart to look around and weed out the undesirable breeders. You'll find the right one. It probably won't be today and it may not be tomorrow, but you'll find them.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

What I meant when I said maybe to ship is there are not decent breeders (That I know of) In Arkansas.

So if you want a reputable breeder your going to have to think about shipping. Yes you may want to see the parents, but by talking on the phone and get to know people who have gotten their pup where you may get one, is a start. I don't know how much you want to spend, but I know they start at like 1500. Tina is a breeder here you may want to talk with her or Faye(Happy B ). They can help you in your search and point you in the right direction..





Good Luck,

Andrea~


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I second Brite Eyes request. Can someone please list a few known reputable breeders that are comfortable shipping their puppies? I live in Ct and I haven't had luck finding a good breeder within driving distance of my home. I've heard Always Maltese has a good rep and a couple of good breeders from this forum may possibly help me out if I still don't have luck by next spring (when I'm ready to purchase), but it'd be very helpful for the knowledgable folks to list a few other possbilities that I can check out in the interim. Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I second Brite Eyes request. Can someone please list a few known reputable breeders that are comfortable shipping their puppies? I live in Ct and I haven't had luck finding a good breeder within driving distance of my home. I've heard Always Maltese has a good rep and a couple of good breeders from this forum may possibly help me out if I still don't have luck by next spring (when I'm ready to purchase), but it'd be very helpful for the knowledgable folks to list a few other possbilities that I can check out in the interim. Thanks![/B]


Have you looked at the AMA Breeder's List? That's a good place to start. 

http://www.americanmaltese.org

The link to the breeder's list is on the left-hand side of the home page.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

It took me about one year to find a good breeder. I live in Ohio, she lives in Pennsylvania. About a 5 hour drive one way for me. Keep looking. You will find a good breeder but it takes a lot of time. I can't tell you how many breeders I spoke with. The only reason I found my breeder was because another breeder recommended her.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Another option (what I did) is fly to pick up your pup.
I know you said your budget is around $800. (so was mine)
but you might consider if you might be able to increase that
some. I had to and wound up using a credit card for part of
what I owed. (long story)


The breeders that were within driving distance of me (a full
days drive) were all in the $3k + range (way outta my budget).
It was cheaper (for me) to fly and pick my pups up. I flew to
Alabama from New Mexico.btw.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda was shipped to me from OK with no problems. I've had previous puppies shipped from PA and MI without problems. I've also driven 5 hours to pick up a pup. If you can, it is easiest to fly out, pick up the pup, and fly back with it. Long distance puppies can work. My biggest piece of advice is to TAKE YOUR TIME and get to know the breeder first.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my girl Lucy from a breeder off the AMA breeder list and I sure lucked out with her. Because I was also looking at sites that bred mixes and finding a bargain wasn't such a bad thing, it hits home just how lucky I actually got. At the time I didn't know anything, I just wanted a puppy NOW. And also just wanted to mention just to confuse you even more, not all the 'good' breeders are on the AMA list, so don't discount somebody just because they are not. You just really need to do your research before hand!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

...and because i'm sure you don't have ENOUGH variables to think thru...i'll toss in my two cents...

i went to visit buttercup's breeder. i had a friend drop by unannounced to the same home (he lived about 4 hours closer than i did). we both were SNOWED. the dogs in her house were not breeding stock, she was not a breeder...she was a broker and these were here PETS. it took me a couple of years to figure it out, researching her pedigree, googling the "breeder" email addy, etc. to realize she was a broker. but boy, she sold me on it. i DID get to see buttercup as a puppy, i did get to see her living conditions, etc, but this woman was basically "housing" the dogs until they were sold. nothing more, nothing less.









i think thru references, thru phone calls, thru just getting to know your breeder and allowing the breeder to get to know the potential buyer/family....you will achieve the same or better results. in my case, seeing was not always believing







if a breeder has a good feeling about you, he/she will not mind taking your calls/emails/etc and i think they might appreciate your thirst for knowledge. (breeders, chime in please!)

just my two cents' worth of free advice...
ann marie and the "worth every penny and tear shed...and THEN SOME!" buttercup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first place I looked when Brite Eyes posted last night was the AMA breeders list, but none are listed for Arkansas. Arkansas is a bad state to be puppy shopping in as it's mostly puppy mills and what I consider to be disreputable internet breeders and brokers.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> So shipping a puppy is actually better then actually seeing the puppy yourself and the parents, living conditions, etc? I thought parents, living condition and seeing the puppy is the best bet, I don't know.... I guess I could check out some sites, Do you know of some good ones and no too pricey? thanks[/B]


Both of my girls came from a very reputable breeder and I was extremely comfortable having them shipped without seeing the parents, etc. in person. I did see pictures of their sires & dams and their pedigrees, as well as lots of pictures of the pups. I was not able to fly out to pick them up, so I had them shipped. I was really nervous about them flying, but both of them did great! Gracie actually came out of the crate at the airport, happy as a clam and giving kisses. Lexi was a little scared, but as soon as I snuggled up with her, she was a happy little girl. 

I agree with JMM; a "long-distance" puppy can work out very well if you take your time and get to know your breeder.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I would love to get a sibling for Sophie. There were two breeders on the site posted from Louisiana they are Divine Maltese which is about 45 minutes away and the other is Les E'te' Maltese of New Orleans. Don't know when I would actually get another Maltese, but good to know these two may be options if and when I start looking. 

Linda and Sophie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=275956
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 












Not one from Arkansas! I thought maybe one, but nope, not one..



Andrea~


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I am still looking. I have been contacting a few ladys that breed and so far all 3 have been very nice and given my the info I wanted. So we will see.. But Either way it goes, I plan to get my baby in December so I still have time to decide and look around and find the best breeder.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Just keep in mind that your perfect pup might not have even been born yet! Please do not rush to get a pup because you want one now! Take your time to find the right breeder, the right dog and you won't regret it. It took us about a year of searching before we found the perfect pup. Remember you are going to have 15 years (give or take) with your dog...so taking your time to find the perfect one is crucial.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I will be taking my time.. I wil know when it's right and when it isn't. I'm sure I will get a feeling like this is the right one and when I feel that in my heart I will know it's the right one!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Brite Eyes, one way to quickly rule out breeders is to ask when they let them go. If it is around 11-12 weeks or later then the breeder probably knows what she/he is doing. If it is less than that, it is likely that they are not a good choice.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Don't feel left out... Connecticut doesnt have breeders either. There is one listed, but I think she may have moved. 

As far as seeing the parents issue... even if I did, I wouldnt know what I'm looking at other than obvious issues. Seeing photos of the parents to me is fine too. I would want references and I trust members here with their feedback. I'd search the forums for names and ask members their opinions. 

Red flags are always 1. if they ship earlier than 12 weeks, 2. if they offer "designer dogs", 3. More than one breed of dog, 4. Major credit cards (although paypal isnt as bad as some think. I use it for my personal and business. You get money back for using paypal's debit card! Nothing wrong with that!







) Paypal is free to use unlike Major credit cards. If a breeder is investing in offering Major cards then more than likely they breed for profit. and 4. offer "teacups". You see any of those... just run.









The shipping issue... some hate the idea and others dont have a problem with it. I don't have a problem with it personally but being in Connecticut, I wont buy from let's say California. I am trying to find someone with the shortest flight possible. Preferably no layovers. I also look at airlines shipping policies and how they keep their animals during flights. One airline has the puppies in the area of the pilots so their space is temperature controlled the same as the pilots. I think it is Continental but I'd have to look it up for sure again. It's been a while. You can also track their flight and call them for updates.

Anyway... I'm the type that will research so much that I drive my husband nuts! LOL

Good luck on your search


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I still say your best bet is to attend a show and try to meet some Maltese breeders. There is an all breed show in Benton, Arkansas Oct. 28-29.

http://www.infodog.com/panels/ar.htm

Choosing a Maltese is different than choosing a Lab as far as availabilty goes. Since the breed has become so popular lately and is being bred carelessly, genetic health issues are becoming far too common. Anyone buying a Maltese must be very, very careful where it comes from. If you have youir heart set on a Maltese, you can't be on a time table if you want a healthy, well adjusted puppy who will grow up to be within the Maltese standard. You mentioned that you want to keep this dog in full coat. If you rush into this and get a puppy from a breeder who is not breeding to the standard, how will you feel if that puppy ends up being 12 poiunds with a curly coat?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

UMMMM **Cough Cough**Nemo is 11pds and he is all Maltese to me...



Andrea~

I want to say also there are a few members here , that have fluffbuts that weigh 11pds or more.

I don't think that makes them not a Maltese







You know I highly respect you Marj, but that comment hurts me







I am sorry it just does..



Andrea~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Andrea, I don't think Marj meant anything disparaging about Malts over 6 or 7 lbs. or that they were "less" of a maltese. I think she was trying to say that if you're expecting to get a pup that meets the standard and then find you have one that doesn't, that might be upsetting. I am sure Marj agrees with me that your little Nemo is absolutely adorable, as are all the malts here on SM.

edited to correct a double word


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh Andrea, I don't think Marj meant anything disparaging about Malts over 6 or 7 lbs. or that they were "less" of a maltese. I think she was trying to say that if you're expecting to get a pup that meets the standard and then find you have one that doesn't, that might be upsetting. I am sure Marj agrees with me that your little Nemo is absolutely adorable, as are all malts the malts here on SM.[/B]


 










Thank you.. I know what she meant, but it still is not nice to hear. I mean when people read these threads , they think "Oh my Malt is 10 pds or more, Maybe he is not a Maltese, maybe he has mix, maybe this or maybe that. I like Marj and I know she would never hurt me or anyone else, but I just think you can say something in a little better way without hurting people's feelings..Do you know what I mean?

Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea, I certainly didn't mean to offend you or anyone else. My Lady is certainly not within the standard at 9&1/2 pounds. She also doesn't have black points and has a "gay" tail and well, the list goes on! But she is certainly no less of a Maltese to me either nor do I love her any less because of her faults. 

I just asked a hypothetical question to Brite Eyes about how she would feel if the dog she got wasn't within the standard. I know how I feel about my Lady and you about your Nemo, but not everyone feels that way. Some people are disappointed when that cute puppy grows too big to be carried in a designer bag or doesn't have that long, silky coat they hoped for. My neighbor got rid of her first Maltese at two years old because he marked (she got him neutered too late), but he also had a cottony coat. She had her heart set on a "silky, straight" coat as she put it and was very unhappy with this dog.

I was just trying to stress the point to her that her best chance of getting a puppy who will grow to be close to the Maltese standard would be to go to a reputable breeder.

Again, I certainly didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea, I certainly didn't mean to offend you or anyone else. My Lady is certainly not within the standard at 9&1/2 pounds. She also doesn't have black points and has a "gay" tail and well, the list goes on! But she is certainly no less of a Maltese to me either nor do I love her any less because of her faults.
> 
> I just asked a hypothetical question to Brite Eyes about how she would feel if the dog she got wasn't within the standard. I know how I feel about my Lady and you about your Nemo, but not everyone feels that way. Some people are disappointed when that cute puppy grows too big to be carried in a designer bag or doesn't have that long, silky coat they hoped for. My neighbor got rid of her first Maltese at two years old because he marked (she got him neutered too late), but he also had a cottony coat. She had her heart set on a "silky, straight" coat as she put it and was very unhappy with this dog.
> 
> ...


 















I know you didn't Marj, I just get a little crazy when people talk about the weight issue.

I guess I am still sensitive about it, I thought I wasn't but I was wrong. I like them fat anyway









You gave the right answer to her question, but I just don't want people thinking their Malt is any less just because it's up there in weight, thats all I really wanted to say..



Thank You ,

Andrea~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry you feel that way. The maltese standard is for purposes of judging an animal in the ring. It is also what breeders strive to achieve in their pups. Most of our pets here on SM do not meet the breed standard...if they did, they would be show dogs. Of course there are going to be pure-bred malts on both ends of the spectrum...that doesn't make them any less pure bred. I didn't catch that Marj said or implied anything about larger dogs not being pure maltese. I simply read it to mean that if you are expecting to get a dog within the standard and you don't then you might be upset.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Don't feel left out... Connecticut doesnt have breeders either. There is one listed, but I think she may have moved.
> 
> As far as seeing the parents issue... even if I did, I wouldnt know what I'm looking at other than obvious issues. Seeing photos of the parents to me is fine too. I would want references and I trust members here with their feedback. I'd search the forums for names and ask members their opinions.
> 
> ...


 





The breeder listed for CT. is still here, she is an AKC Maltese show judge and shows her Malts as well. She has had some beautiful Champions over the years and has puppies available from time to time


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276321
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes I now see what you are saying, it takes time to sink in







..I know that is true and I know she meant it in that way, like I said I am just to senitive. Thank you for explaining it..Andrea~.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> The breeder listed for CT. is still here, she is an AKC Maltese show judge and shows her Malts as well. She has had some beautiful Champions over the years and has puppies available from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh is she? I think I tried her email a while back and it bounced back. Maybe I'll try giving her a call. If you happen to have any contact info on her, could you PM me with it? Otherwise, I'll just try out the info from the site.

Thanks!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry my post has made a few of you a lil sad. No way was I entending that. 
I have been talking back and forth with a lady here that breeds Maltese. She has been very nice and is answering my questions. She say's the puppies mom and dad are all long coated and weight between 6 to 7 pounds. She is going to email me more pics of the mom and dad soon. She always breeds yorkies tho. But righ tnow she has full blooded maltese's that are ACA registered. She has been breeding dogs for 4 years. She has emailed me this info:
We live on a farm and have raised animals all our lives, we really enjoy dogs, so we decided to raise them as well. We wanted to raise healthy, social dogs that ordinary people could afford. I'm sure you've noticed that some people have astronomical prices on their puppies. It does take a lot of money to raise healthy ones, because you have vet fees, vaccines, good food, and you must take excellent care of the parents as well to get healthy puppies. 
She said this about the mom: 
she has the flatter nose and the baby doll face.
Well I hope this all turns out.. I will show you all the pics when she sends them


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Sorry my post has made a few of you a lil sad. No way was I entending that.
> I have been talking back and forth with a lady here that breeds Maltese. She has been very nice and is answering my questions. She say's the puppies mom and dad are all long coated and weight between 6 to 7 pounds. She is going to email me more pics of the mom and dad soon. She always breeds yorkies tho. But righ tnow she has full blooded maltese's that are ACA registered. She has been breeding dogs for 4 years. She has emailed me this info:
> We live on a farm and have raised animals all our lives, we really enjoy dogs, so we decided to raise them as well. We wanted to raise healthy, social dogs that ordinary people could afford. I'm sure you've noticed that some people have astronomical prices on their puppies. It does take a lot of money to raise healthy ones, because you have vet fees, vaccines, good food, and you must take excellent care of the parents as well to get healthy puppies.
> She said this about the mom:
> ...


I don't mean any offense but what she is saying would not tempt me to buy from her ... for many reasons.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

why is that tho? lol What makes her seem bad?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> why is that tho? lol What makes her seem bad?[/B]


To me, the biggest red flag is the ACA registration. I've never heard of that.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's the link for ACA

http://www.acavet.com/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> why is that tho? lol What makes her seem bad?[/B]


Hi, I didn't mean to be so blunt in my first post but I was on my way to a meeting and didn't have time to finish... 

Anyway, as Saltymalty says, ACA registry is a red flag. For me, I would want to know how many Malts she raises. Does she treat her Malts like her other farm animals? Or are they raised in the home? How many Yorkies does she have... basically... how many breeding animals does she have there? It sounds like raising dogs is a business for her... I would rather buy from someone who is interested in bettering the breed and has puppies some times... not a professional breeder who makes a living from breeding. Have you checked to see if she is on the USDA list? 

Those are some of the concerns and things I would want to know if I were you....


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

No, do u have a link to that and i will check?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> No, do u have a link to that and i will check?[/B]


Here's the 2006 list of USDA breeders:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf

Holy cow! Arkansas has over 5 full pages on the list!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Canine Association (ACA) is one of the alternative registries that was created when the American Kennel Club (AKC) tightened it's requirements for registering a dog as purebred, including its DNA program. The ACA is the only registry endorsed by Petland. Read this to find out about the Petland/puppy mill connection:

http://www.petstorecruelty.org/boycottpetland.htm

These alternative registries are often used by puppy mills, backyard breeders and commercial retailers, those with dogs with backgrounds that do not qualify for the strict AKC registration. Not much is required besides money to register for these dogs. Unfortunately, many people don't even notice that their puppy isn't AKC registered and just assume that since they got "papers" that the puppy is purebred.

Here are some articles to read:

http://www.nopuppymills.com/index.php?page=registries

http://winddreamer.net/labfiles/alternativ...registries.html

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/kc.htm


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

The first place I looked when Brite Eyes posted last night was the AMA breeders list, but none are listed for Arkansas. Arkansas is a bad state to be puppy shopping in as it's mostly puppy mills and what I consider to be disreputable internet breeders and brokers.
[/QUOTE]

I agree it is hard to find a reputable breeder in Arkansas however, there are a very small handfull. There is a broker in N Little Rock I have some bad personal experience with.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Well it doesn't look like this lady is on the list, so tha'ts good. I'm thinking about driving down there this weekend to see her dogs and the living condition, etc. I have also asked her if she could email me some references of people she has sold her puppies to in the past. I think that would be a great way to see how these pups turn out and how they look, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just remember that only breeders who sell to brokers, pet shops, etc. are on the USDA list. Breeders who sell directly to the consumer are not required to be licensed by the USDA. Just because this person isn't on the list does not mean she isn't a so-called "backyard" breeder.

You've sure gotten a lot of information this past week in answer to your questions so hopefully you'll know what to look for, what questions to ask, etc. when you visit this breeder.

Did you see my other post about the all breed show in Benton this weekend? Is that close enough to drive to? IMO, that is your best chance of finding a reputable breeder in your state.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> The first place I looked when Brite Eyes posted last night was the AMA breeders list, but none are listed for
> I agree it is hard to find a reputable breeder in Arkansas however, there are a very small handfull. There is a broker in N Little Rock I have some bad personal experience with.[/B]


Is there really such a thing as a "reputable broker"... seems totally like a contradiction in terms to me.

EDIT: I know some of you guys probably think I am a bit passionate in this thread and the other one ... When it comes to animal welfare I just can't sit back.....


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree it is hard to find a reputable breeder in Arkansas however, there are a very small handfull. There is a broker in N Little Rock I have some bad personal experience with.
[/QUOTE]

Is there really such a thing as a "reputable broker"... seems totally like a contradiction in terms to me.

My statement about the "broker" was to let Brite Eyes know about her. I was not contradicing myself. I do know of about 3 breeders in Arkansas that are reputable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's good news that there are a few good breeders in your state. Hopefully they will be at the show this weekend so Brite Eyes can meet them if she goes.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

> That's good news that there are a few good breeders in your state. Hopefully they will be at the show this weekend so Brite Eyes can meet them if she goes.[/B]


Yes, I hope to see them there.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, I am going to try and make it, I have a pretty busy schedule this weekend so I may have to wait for the next one. But who's to say there will be a Maltese breeder there anyway.. lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

According to infodog, the next all breed show isn't until December. Is Benton far from you?


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

No, it's about 30 mins in driving so not far at all.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Brite Eyes, If you can find a way to find out WHEN the Maltese are showing at the Benton show, it would be very important. When I started going to shows, we always seemed to get there right after the Malts where gone. People don't usually stick around the rings after showing. They disappear. They probably are showing Malts at some time on both days--usually in the morning, but each class only lasts a few minutes and it's important to know when it is scheduled and in what ring. In a small show (don't know about this one) there may not be any Malts, or only a couple. I would find out how to get ahold of someone from the Saline Co. Kennel Club involved in the show and find out what the schedule is.







Good luck. You have learned a lot the last few days that will help you find a good puppy. Just seeing a young puppy and falling in love is the worse way to find a forever friend. Knowledge is key to a good life-long experience. When I say life-long I'm talking 13-18 years. My Frosty will be 15 in February.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> No, it's about 30 mins in driving so not far at all.[/B]



How far are you from Nashville? There are some excellent breeders in that area. I know of a couple pups that will be coming up for sale within the next few weeks. I would not hesitate to recommend one of these to you.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276969
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think im about 3 or 4 hrs from there.


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

The Dog Show in Benton, Ar is at the Saline County Fairgrounds their number is 501-860-6585 for anyone interested.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> The Dog Show in Benton, Ar is at the Saline County Fairgrounds their number is 501-860-6585 for anyone interested.[/B]



Yeah I would love to go and might just go but I already know I can't afford a Maltese from a dog show. They would be WAY out of my range.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be able to find a retiree, or an older puppy. Also, you might find that you want to wait a little while longer to save up $$ if you find a breeder you really like. I would go, talk with them honestly about what you are looking for in a dog and how much you'd like to spend. I think you'll get an honest opinion and tons of advice. Keep an open mind!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After my experience with Lady and talking to many other Maltese owners, purchasing a Maltese puppy from a show breeder vs. a backyard breeder or pet shop puppy mill is often a "pay me now, pay me later" scenario. You may save a few hundred dollars initially, but what if this puppy needs needs knee surgery (so common in this breed) two years from now? That will run several thousand dollars. Ditto with liver disease, again so common. The tests alone will run you in the thousands.

IMO, there is no bargain out there when it comes to a Maltese puppy. I recently met a lady with two gorgeous older Maltese, both from well respected show breeders. She said she had always wanted a Maltese and when she got her first, made the mistake of not being careful about who she bought it from. She said the dog only lived to be 7 and broke her heart. That's why she said she was so careful with her next two girls.

For reference, I spend close to $2,000 a year on Lady's prescriptions and diabetic supplies alone. That doesn't include all the vet bills to monitor her conditions. You better believe I will save my pennies next time and wait as long as it takes to get a puppy from a reputable show breeder.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277244
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just thought it might help you in making your decision about the show this weekend that there are no Maltese entered either for Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

well that's too bad. I'll keep checking for when it comes again. I would still love to go, it would be fun!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

InfoDog has all kindsa show information. You have to wait until just about the week before the show, but they will list which dogs are in what ring and at what time. In this neck of the woods, they usually have the Malts on last, I would imagine because of the grooming involved. Now that I think of it, the Malts, Yorkies, & Shiz Tzus have all been on toward the end of the Toys. I love going to the shows. That where I learned just how far from the breed standard Tanner is! You get to see and sometimes hold and touch some perfect little dogs. It is a wonderful experience. And listen to what everyone has said about pay now or pay later. Tanner came from a BYB and he has liver problems we think, a biopsy was inconclusive. I have spent as much $$ on testing and surgery as I would have had I bought from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about that. I am interested in what others have to say forsure, I' m not just looking for the best deal just a puppy that comes from a healthy home. Lovemymacy has 2 little puppies and they are AKC registered and have been raised inside with lots of love. They don't breed other dogs and she has told me she doesn't breed her little macy very often. She sent me pics of the mom and told me about the dad and it seems very leget, Both of the parents weight 6 to 7 pounds. Both puppies look very healthy and are both very snow white. They have had their shots and she has told me they are very healthy. I'm not trying to jump the gun but this does seem like a great opportunity to get a great dog from someone honest.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm so sorry to hear about that. I am interested in what others have to say forsure, I' m not just looking for the best deal just a puppy that comes from a healthy home. Lovemymacy has 2 little puppies and they are AKC registered and have been raised inside with lots of love. They don't breed other dogs and she has told me she doesn't breed her little macy very often. She sent me pics of the mom and told me about the dad and it seems very leget, Both of the parents weight 6 to 7 pounds. Both puppies look very healthy and are both very snow white. They have had their shots and she has told me they are very healthy. I'm not trying to jump the gun but this does seem like a great opportunity to get a great dog from someone honest.[/B]


Just some things to think about. This is not related to the puppies you mention in your post but in general as you look at puppies:

1. You cannot always tell if a puppy is healthy by looking at them. They could have all sorts of internal issues.. you have to run blood tests to tell whether or not they have liver issues; test for luxating patellas, etc.

2. Being raised inside a home does not mean they are healthy or relatively close to standard, etc. All it means is that they are probably socialized to humans and hopefully had lots of attention, etc., which is good but there are other considerations, too.

Just some things to think about as you visit various breeders....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are some great articles on the differences between reputable and backyard breeders:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/NoPuppyMills...d_breeder_.html

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html

http://www.jackshuler.com/bbvsrb.htm

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/NoPuppyMills...e_breeding.html


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, I checked them out. Good info..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you've earned some sort of degree in Maltese puppy shopping from SM by now!


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah you would think so.. lol I have learned a lot, so much I almost feel over welmed with info.. I'm sure that I will feel it and know that it's the right one when the time comes...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It can be difficult to find the right Maltese for you. As a breeder of Maltese, I talk to lots of people wanting one. At first I did not want to ship. It scares me to fly sometimes myself. I took Twink with me to the Florida Maltese Specialty. She went in the cabin with me. She flew great. Didn't have a problem with it. I took Nikki with me when I went to Michigan to buy a RV. He flew in cargo. They wouldn't let him fly in the cabin with me. The flight people were great to him. Watched over him. Made sure he had everything he needed. If the dog was being shipped in the small aircraft we ended up in all the time I wouldn't ship. I could hear Nikki howling over the jet engines. With the bigger plane he had no problems. 
As a breeder selling to someone I don't know very well is not easy. I use Paypal. It costs the person receiving the money 3% of the transaction. You send pictures, but pictures don't always appear as the dog itself does. With all the scamming that occured with puppyfind it really hurts those that are a truly honest breeder. 
I just shipped a puppy today. I talked to this person via e-mail. Then by phone. She was given references to call on me. My vet, and 2 other people who bought from me. One who came to my house and the other who had the puppy shipped to them. She did paypal. The person sending the money per paypal can still retrieve the money if they don't like the puppy. So, its kinda safe for both. This person had been scammed by the Camarroon people in Africa. She was extra careful with our transactions. I made arrangements with Continental to fly the puppy to her on Tuesday. I try to get the least amount of flight time and hold over time possible. Kansas City is an hour and half drive one way for me. I got the crate for airlines, and a heavy pad for the dog to be on. Had the puppy at the vet for the health certificate. I pay for the check up. Got all the paper work together, AKC registration form, Pedigree (5 generation), and vaccination records. I put all that in a water proof cover and duct tape it to the floor of the crate under the heavy pad. After all this I dropped the puppy at the airport. They said there might be a possibility that the plane was going to be late. Could miss his connecting flight in Newark, NJ. Well, the airline calls after I got home stating that the airplane he was to get on had a fuel leak and I needed to come back and get him. OR he could get on a flight to Newark, NJ and be kenneled over night. Only one real choice here. I go back and get the little guy. Boy, was he happy to see me. Now, I need to call the new person that this has occured. Now, remember she has been scammed before.














I am not sure how she is going to take this. I assured her I would get him on the next available flight I could. That he really was real and that she would get him. I call booking for Continental. They want to set up the same flight next day. I hear from flight staff that its better to go through Houston, Tx instead of Newark, NJ. So, back to the airport the next morning with this puppy. This time he makes it to Alexandria, Va without any problems. She called and let me know she got him and he is doing fine. 
I could not imagine sending a puppy less that 12 weeks old unless they are a big puppy. I feed them a little bit of brunsweiger before leaving home. Allow them to poop and pee and then take them to the airport. There is a lot more to shipping a puppy than people realize. I do feel it is safe to send them on Contental or Delta Pet. So far, knock on wood, I have not had any problems with the puppy getting to the new owner in good shape. 
I know several breeders who do the same. Rhapsody, Divine, to name a few. 
I do not know of any breeders in Arkansas for Maltese.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

> It can be difficult to find the right Maltese for you. As a breeder of Maltese, I talk to lots of people wanting one. At first I did not want to ship. It scares me to fly sometimes myself. I took Twink with me to the Florida Maltese Specialty. She went in the cabin with me. She flew great. Didn't have a problem with it. I took Nikki with me when I went to Michigan to buy a RV. He flew in cargo. They wouldn't let him fly in the cabin with me. The flight people were great to him. Watched over him. Made sure he had everything he needed. If the dog was being shipped in the small aircraft we ended up in all the time I wouldn't ship. I could hear Nikki howling over the jet engines. With the bigger plane he had no problems.
> As a breeder selling to someone I don't know very well is not easy. I use Paypal. It costs the person receiving the money 3% of the transaction. You send pictures, but pictures don't always appear as the dog itself does. With all the scamming that occured with puppyfind it really hurts those that are a truly honest breeder.
> I just shipped a puppy today. I talked to this person via e-mail. Then by phone. She was given references to call on me. My vet, and 2 other people who bought from me. One who came to my house and the other who had the puppy shipped to them. She did paypal. The person sending the money per paypal can still retrieve the money if they don't like the puppy. So, its kinda safe for both. This person had been scammed by the Camarroon people in Africa. She was extra careful with our transactions. I made arrangements with Continental to fly the puppy to her on Tuesday. I try to get the least amount of flight time and hold over time possible. Kansas City is an hour and half drive one way for me. I got the crate for airlines, and a heavy pad for the dog to be on. Had the puppy at the vet for the health certificate. I pay for the check up. Got all the paper work together, AKC registration form, Pedigree (5 generation), and vaccination records. I put all that in a water proof cover and duct tape it to the floor of the crate under the heavy pad. After all this I dropped the puppy at the airport. They said there might be a possibility that the plane was going to be late. Could miss his connecting flight in Newark, NJ. Well, the airline calls after I got home stating that the airplane he was to get on had a fuel leak and I needed to come back and get him. OR he could get on a flight to Newark, NJ and be kenneled over night. Only one real choice here. I go back and get the little guy. Boy, was he happy to see me. Now, I need to call the new person that this has occured. Now, remember she has been scammed before.
> 
> ...



Well that's quit a story. I bet she was a little worried when you called her back to tell her the puppy wouldn't be there when expected. I'm glad it all went well.
I have spoke with 3 or 4 breeders here in Arkansas and It's really hard to decide who to go with. I get a good feeling from Lovemymacy tho. I am going to see the puppies this weekend, I won't have the money to get one yet but at least I can see them and know for sure if one of them is for me or not!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277337
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This statement also does not apply to the breeder you are talking about, but something for further reference for others who might be on the search for a pup.

Home raised can mean several things. It can mean that the dogs and pups are underfoot with the rest of the family, it can mean that they are crated in a separate room within the home, or in a couple situations I know of, it could mean crates in the garage.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> It can be difficult to find the right Maltese for you. As a breeder of Maltese, I talk to lots of people wanting one. At first I did not want to ship. It scares me to fly sometimes myself. I took Twink with me to the Florida Maltese Specialty. She went in the cabin with me. She flew great. Didn't have a problem with it. I took Nikki with me when I went to Michigan to buy a RV. He flew in cargo. They wouldn't let him fly in the cabin with me. The flight people were great to him. Watched over him. Made sure he had everything he needed. If the dog was being shipped in the small aircraft we ended up in all the time I wouldn't ship. I could hear Nikki howling over the jet engines. With the bigger plane he had no problems.
> As a breeder selling to someone I don't know very well is not easy. I use Paypal. It costs the person receiving the money 3% of the transaction. You send pictures, but pictures don't always appear as the dog itself does. With all the scamming that occured with puppyfind it really hurts those that are a truly honest breeder.
> I just shipped a puppy today. I talked to this person via e-mail. Then by phone. She was given references to call on me. My vet, and 2 other people who bought from me. One who came to my house and the other who had the puppy shipped to them. She did paypal. The person sending the money per paypal can still retrieve the money if they don't like the puppy. So, its kinda safe for both. This person had been scammed by the Camarroon people in Africa. She was extra careful with our transactions. I made arrangements with Continental to fly the puppy to her on Tuesday. I try to get the least amount of flight time and hold over time possible. Kansas City is an hour and half drive one way for me. I got the crate for airlines, and a heavy pad for the dog to be on. Had the puppy at the vet for the health certificate. I pay for the check up. Got all the paper work together, AKC registration form, Pedigree (5 generation), and vaccination records. I put all that in a water proof cover and duct tape it to the floor of the crate under the heavy pad. After all this I dropped the puppy at the airport. They said there might be a possibility that the plane was going to be late. Could miss his connecting flight in Newark, NJ. Well, the airline calls after I got home stating that the airplane he was to get on had a fuel leak and I needed to come back and get him. OR he could get on a flight to Newark, NJ and be kenneled over night. Only one real choice here. I go back and get the little guy. Boy, was he happy to see me. Now, I need to call the new person that this has occured. Now, remember she has been scammed before.
> 
> ...



Tina,
Thank you so much for taking the time to explain what goes on in the shipping process. There is a lot more involved for the breeder to do this for the new owner. 
Many breeders, you and I included, have a profession and rely on this for their income rather than dog sales. I know it is the same in your case as mine. There is the trip to buy the crate, then there is the time on the phone with the airlines, there is the two or more hours at the vet for the health certificate, then the two or more hours to transport the dog to the airport and return home. When I factor in what I could have been making as a psychologist during this time, it really cuts down on the amount I'm actually getting for the pup. In fact, come to think of it, when you factor in the time spent with the prospective new owner, and the care of the pups, we do have to have that profession to be able to afford to have that pup. I just wish those who complain about the expense of a pup could have a couple litters to see what is really involved.
I don't know about you, but I can't wait until my next litter arrives. That puppy breath and the fun of raising them is worth going in the red to have a litter here.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Faye,
You are right on waiting for the next litter. That is what makes it all worth the effort in breeding Maltese. Not to mention the excitement of new owners with their new puppy.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just as for those who come before, and those who will come after, many people on this list give it their all to try to help people when they seek advice on purchasing a pup. We come from all walks of life, and we have different experiences, but, as a group we all all pasionate about dogs and want the best for them and their new owner. In this thread alone, there are seventy replies. In addition, there is another thread along the same lines with 14 responses. I think one poster summed up our intent with a nice statement. I did a copy/paste of this. There is a lot of valuable information in this thread, and I hope others who come after will use it to their benefit to help them in the selection of their pup.
I also did a copy/paste of the response I saw this morning from the original poster in regard to her getting a pup. Some listen and hear what is said, and some don't. Thank goodness we don't get too many who come back with a response that is so childish as the one below. 

Here are the two posts I am referring to. The first is the one about helping, and the second is the last response from the original poster.

I wanted to add that nobody here is trying to judge or bag on you for anything (not budget or
proximity to breeders or abundance of or lack of knowledge) We truly want to hear all your
happy/healthy funny etc stories about your new baby when you find him/her. We just want
to help prevent any more sad and heartbreaking stories for you and for the pups. Whether
it be like mine (the freshest in my memory) where a pup died before I was to pick her up
or the new baby with the bad bite in recent posts or an older baby (there's a few here) with 
health issues. We don't want that for you. We don't want that to be you. (Member response)


lalalala I think my little daisy is the cutest ever and her mom was very cute also.. I can't wait to bring her home. I know she will be just as good as all you guys' dogs if not better! I just didn't have to pay as much. 

So back to my puppies pics, that is what this post topic is,.. You guys (that are talking about ONLY champ lines) go discuss that somewhere else.. lol (Original poster response)


The next time that someone comes on and asks for help, I'm sure we will all pitch in and give it our best to help them with finding their special baby because that is what those of us who care about Maltese and each other do. Maybe we can even refer them to this thread since it is loaded with information.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

I think the only one that is being childish is you To continue on like you are doing, cutting me down and calling me childish.Ha. All I wanted was some advice. Not for me nor lovemymacy to be critized. I do appreciate some of the advice I got but to be honest, most of the advice was trying to tell me that if my dog doesn't come from a show dog breeder or Champion bloodline then to forget it. The only thing good that has come from all this is me finding lovemymacy and finding my sweet baby girl.
So tell me, how many dog shows has your dog won?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can learn more about Happy B's dogs on her website:

http://www.bellamaltese.com/


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks..


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> I think the only one that is being childish is you To continue on like you are doing, cutting me down and calling me childish.Ha. All I wanted was some advice. Not for me nor lovemymacy to be critized. I do appreciate some of the advice I got but to be honest, most of the advice was trying to tell me that if my dog doesn't come from a show dog breeder or Champion bloodline then to forget it. The only thing good that has come from all this is me finding lovemymacy and finding my sweet baby girl.
> So tell me, how many dog shows has your dog won?[/B]




Faye works very hard to show her Maltese and breeds her Champions to better the breed. She is also very active with rescues! Her reputation is not in question here







Please take the info that everyone has tried to give you and others for what it is worth(which is a lot) it is meant to help you and others learn info that many didn't know until after the fact .....So many of us have said we didn't have a clue until we found this site even when we had thought we had done well on researching the Maltese breed. We may not always like what we hear, but that doesn't make it wrong







Faye is speaking from and with a lot of experience, she is not giving the info to upset any one....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=280994
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words. My intentions were to help. I'm sorry it was taken in the wrong way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sometimes when we try to help a poster and don't say what she wants to hear, we get attacked. Several of us have been at the receiving end of this from time to time. In this and the other Arkansas thread, Faye really tried to help the poster. Faye was sincere, polite and tempered in her remarks, yet she got replies filled with sarcasm and derision.

It would be so easy for any of us who tend to speak up to just sit here and say nothing and let people go on their merry way, whether the issue is using harsh training methods, breeding their pet Malt, spaying and neutering, or in this case, what to look for in a breeder when buying a Malt puppy. However, we often find that it is worth it to "take the hit", if in the end, we can make a difference.

Thank you Faye, for "taking the hit" in this thread!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just wanted to say that I, for one, really appreciated Faye's remarks. I think she has summed up this forum as a whole beautifully. Her dogs are beautiful and she, as all the other breeders who post here, offer us a valuable resource...insight into how breeders do what they do so well! Thank you Faye.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hi guys, I found a few more sites for Maltese.
> 
> http://www.diannespuppypatch.com/
> 
> ...



Just my two cents worth...I agree with everyone else. Do your research...go to shows, talk with your local dog clubs etc. and when you think you have found a "good" breeder, talk with their vet and ask for references... I bought my Kissi from Mystique Maltese in Va. Susan is excellent...I was very lucky. Kissi is EXACTLY what Susan said she would be. She is the absolute love of my life. I thank God everyday for the care that Susan puts into her line. I bought a second maltese in June as a companion for Kissi. Susan didn't have anything available at the time, so I bought Mia from a "show" breeder that my daughter met at a dog show (this breeder was also recommended to me by someone on this list) . I thought I did research on her, I visited her home several times, talked with her on the phone, etc...but I apparently did not do enough. I did not see Mia's parents, she was a "breed back" (buyer beware)...I did see her adult brother however. Mia is 6 1/2 months old and is already almost 2 lbs bigger than I was told she would be as an adult. She is very healthy but she has some behavior/temperment issues. I am struggling right now with whether or not I will be able to keep her. I love her but am afraid she will hurt Kissi. My advice is...if you can't afford a pup from a really good breeder...take your time and don't jump at the first "good deal" you find...I have learned the hard way that you get what you pay for and the right maltese is absolutely worth the wait!
Good Luck
Linda


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I've been researching for almost a year! LOL Thanks to the forum, I've been helped alot in making my decision. I've learned by others experience that you get what you pay for. Either pay up front a higher price from a show breeder or pay a low price for a pup that will end up costing you the same money going to the vet for problems. 

I know show breeder puppies cost more. But it's for a reason. They put alot of knowledgable care into their pups. I think to some it would come across as "get a pup from a show breeder because nothing else will do" but it's really sound advice from people who have experienced or seen what buying from BYB's can result in. Many people buy from people in the paper or from a neighbor down the street etc. and have done just fine. But if a Maltese is what you're looking for and you want a good representation of the breed and know the line is free of genetic disorders that will cost you dearly later... then I would take the great advice offered in this forum.

My post really isnt directed at anyone in particular.. it's more general. I ended up getting my puppy from Ta-Jon. I've heard nothing but good about her and her dogs have proven to be champs. The champs only matters to me b/c I know her dogs are sound representations of the Maltese breed. I want a happy, healthy Maltese first and foremost.


----------



## Brite_eyes (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, I really appreciated all of your comments, I just didn't like to br critized. I respect happyb for what she is doing, in fact if I had a lot of money, I would do the same thing. Her dogs are very pretty but I never could afford a puppy for that type of price. The only thing I was doing was trying to get you alls advice on my new puppy and felt bad for doing it. I'll keep my mouth closed next time and will keep my opinons to myself. I'm sorry for the ones that have been hurt from a puppymill, broker, or byb, That's why I have made my decision with lovemymacy. I have spoke with several breeders here and all but her have puppymills or byb etc. I think it is a wonderful and sweet thing to rescue a maltese, so I hold nothing against her for that. It takes a good heart to do something like that.
Again sorry for affending, hurting or anything else I may have done here, I just wanted everyone to be happy for me and my choice. Remember I was new at this site before all this started so I had no idea what to expect.


----------

